# Northeast Oregon buyers?



## BBarr (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone able to describe the market in La Grande/Wallowa and Baker?

I am planning on relocating that way but don't know how big the market is there. Looks to be mostly Beef and Horse but no dairy. Downslope to the east and across in Idaho there appears to be a bigger market but has slowed due to dairy closures. To the west, there must be some buyers since a lot of the production is dryland farming and Im sure Alfalfa must be in demand but I do not want to speculate.

Thanks,

Brian


----------

